# Lets talk Baldor or similar grinders...



## Jakedaawg (Oct 23, 2019)

Let me preface...

I am a marine mechanic by trade. Have my own shop/business.  I have a delta 6" grinder set up with a coarse wheel and a wire wheel.  Fine for mechanics use.  So,.on to the question...

I have bought a couple bridgeport's and am in negotiations for a lathe.  I will be needing to grind tool bits and what not.  I believe in buy once, cry once, get a lifetime out of it. So, with that said...

Am thinking of a new or used Baldor bench/pedastel grinder.  There are lots of options and prices vary widely for what I dont see as much difference.  

What RPM do folks prefer? 

Do you want one that takes the cup style wheels on one side(forgive my ignorance with terminology)? 

Anything to look for in the tool rest?

Please discuss grinders, their uses, pros and cons to different styles/size wheels/speeds, etc.  

Am I asking the correct questions? That sort of thing.

Keep in mind that cost is not the deciding factor, cheap is seldom the right choice.  I dont mind buying the right tool, but i also dont throw money away.


----------



## Joeman77 (Oct 23, 2019)

Baldor is topshelf, good choice!
 I've got a 10" knock-off I picked up at an auction many years ago. The real ones I've looked at were 10-12" and were 1750rpms, the bigger ones are slower. Big stones or buffs don't need to spin fast to do lots of work quick. I run 10" round wheels on it & use it on almost everything.
 My real Baldor 510 is a 6" tool grinder & is also 3600rpm, I run a diamond cup on one end & a white aluminum oxide on the other. That one has heavy cast iron rests, adjustable angles for bevels with slots for protractors & cups for cooling water. Weighs a bunch but it grinds smooth as silk with no vibration at all.
 Just my opinion,
 Joe


----------



## The Model A Guy (Oct 24, 2019)

Ditto:
Ive been really happy with my 500 tool grinder.  Bought it used on CL.  The ability to do compound angles accurately has helped level the learning curve for me.  Ive made a fixture to grind the 30 deg angle for a  a threading tool other wise the miter tool provided has done it all.


----------



## mmcmdl (Oct 24, 2019)

Give me another week and you'll see a nice Baldor in the for sale section . I have one more trip to make up to the Adirondacks and I can call it a year , and then get back to downsizing the garage .


----------



## Janderso (Oct 24, 2019)

It’s a Baldor, it’s smooth as glass.
The gray one on the right is a decent 8” from Grainger. The Dewalt is a piece of junk.
Using the Leeway balancing system, I finally convinced myself to sell or give away the Dewalt. 
Im tired of fighting vibration. You Can’t buy a quality wheel anymore, IMHO.
You’re on the right track with Baldor but you will still need a way of balancing your wheels.


----------



## Jakedaawg (Oct 24, 2019)

mmcmdl said:


> Give me another week and you'll see a nice Baldor in the for sale section . I have one more trip to make up to the Adirondacks and I can call it a year , and then get back to downsizing the garage .


I'd certainly be interested if it canbe shipped to northern Michigan without damage.  Can you alert me when you start asking bids or however the sale section works?


----------



## The Model A Guy (Oct 24, 2019)

Keep your eye out on Craigslist in your area. I’ve seen them from 350 to 500, the fellow I bought mine from lived 150 miles away and just happen to be coming this way so it was delivered for free!!!


----------



## ezduzit (Oct 24, 2019)

You'll want one with a diamond wheel for carbide. Here's mine. Paid ~ $650 in like new condition.


----------



## Jakedaawg (Oct 24, 2019)

Nice, so I will want the ones that take the cupped or dished wheels with the table not just the tool rest?  That would be the goal if I was just going to have one to start?  Are their other brands that are equivalent or acceptable?  I am seeking quality, and longevity, and resale value wouldn't hurt but is not a factor.


----------



## Chips O'Toole (Nov 13, 2019)

I got tired of waiting for a Baldor bench grinder, and I bought an 8" Dayton from China. It has worked flawlessly.

Truthfully, I don't think you need to go high-end when you buy a bench grinder. It's an extremely simple machine, and a machinist should be able to fix anything that is likely to go wrong with it.

I spent more money on my wheels than the grinder, and I have no regrets. I bought CBN wheels from Woodturner's Wonders. It's hard to remember all the ways they beat ceramic wheels.

1. They last for many years.
2. They never have to be dressed.
3. They do not give off abrasive dust.
4. They put much, much less heat into the work, so you don't have to worry about things turning blue over and over.
5. They can't explode, so no guard is required.
6. You can grind safely on the side of a wheel. In fact, the wheels are shaped with that in mind.
7. Fine CBN cuts so fast, you may not want a coarse wheel.

My white aluminum oxide wheels are stored in boxes, and I can't think of any reason why I would ever use them again. They were terrible compared to CBN.

I'm finishing up my own mobile stand. It's going to be great. I would never invest in a 200-pound cast iron monster.

I'm mentioning these things because the OP brought up bench grinders. Don't ask me about tool grinders.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 13, 2019)

Interesting, I am so frustrated with the poor quality of todays wheels.
You may have started something here.


----------

